# Feeding Nerite Snails?



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

So, my first nerite died from starvation I am pretty sure, so I don't want to make the same mistake with my zebras this time around. They are quite smaller, so they don't eat as much, and the algae grows like crazy in the ten so it isn't a problem yet. However, the snails seem to be slowly gaining the upper hand. After it is gone, do I feed them algae pellets? I tried putting some in, but they weren't interested in them. Will they be when there isn't algae around?


----------

